
Walk Through the Safest Cities for Women - mapneard
http://blog.mapillary.com/2016/03/08/safest-cities.html
======
SCAQTony
Three are asian cities, the rest are caucasian. No cities in Africa are
listed, nor India, South America, Russia, the United States or the pacific
islands.

